# need a advice



## worried (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, 
I am a current international student in Sydney, Australia. I finished my 2 years Diploma of community welfare on 21st July 2010. With the suggestion of education and migration agent I decide to study Bachelor of Community Welfare at University of Western Sydney only as if I will get the credit exemption of 80 credits (8 units), which started 28th Feb 2011. According to policy of University it takes at least 4 weeks to make a decision of credit exemption but my visa was about to expire so I get CoE of 3 yrs bachelor degree and my Agent promised me that I will get 1 year (8 units) of credit, on the date of 15th September 2010. I didn't hear anything from University and Agent; Every time I visited them (Uni and Agent), they said that it is in process it takes few more weeks. At 10th February 2011 I got a call from agent that I only get 40 credits (4 units). After the discussions with my Sponsor I found that it was unaffordable for me to study this course so I planned to withdraw it. According to my agent I should be getting the full refund of fees that I have paid to the university. But I got an email from University on 10th of March that I would just get 50% of total fees because i lunched my refund application before 4 weeks of my course start. I found that my agent misused by giving me false information. 

Now, I don’t have enough money to apply for another education provider. Please I need your help and advice. 


Sincerely
Student


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If your agent is MARA registered which a migration agent needs to be in Australia, I am not sure but I feel they may have breached their responsibilities if they have also been advising re study courses.
Check whether they are registered and taking the situation up with https://www.mara.gov.au/ and/or Migration Institute of Australia is something you could consider.

You may be able to get some help from either organisation re getting a better refund from the University but you do need to be wary of falling into the trap of considering extra study with the sole purpose of seeking permanent immigration for it does not always work out that way.


----------

